# batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?



## kero81 (6. September 2012)

*batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?*

Heyo,
Ist es möglich eine .bat Datei über filezilla auszuführen? Hintergrund ist das einer unserer gameserver oft abschmiert (dayz) und ich meinen membern gerne die Möglichkeit bieten würde über filezilla eine .bat Datei auszuführen die den task killt. Der Server wird zwar durch ein restart Script überwacht, jedoch registriert dieses Script nicht wenn der Server down ist, da das Fenster" blabla funktioniert nicht mehr" der eigentliche Prozess ist. Daher "denkt" das Script der Server wurde noch laufen...

Wurde mich freuen wenn jemand antwortet. 

Gruß
Kero


----------



## K3n$! (6. September 2012)

*AW: batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?*

Soweit ich weiß, sollte das nicht möglich sein. 
Filezilla ist ein einfacher FTP-Client, mit dem man Daten komfortabel hoch- und runterladen kann. 

Dass da was ausgeführt werden kann, wäre mir neu. 
Außerdem müsste das ja der Server selbst tun. 
Wenn der natürlich sehen würde: Ahh, in Verzeichnis xy ist eine Datei, die führ ich mal aus, 
dann wäre das möglich, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das geht.


----------



## Jimini (6. September 2012)

*AW: batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?*

Schon aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte sowas eigentlich nicht möglich sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2012)

*AW: batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?*

Was hat das denn mit Sicherheit zu tun??? Dafür ist doch das Passwort da. ^^

Geht übrigens mit RAW FTP Command: _SITE EXEC <file> -Funktion, für alle die die gleiche Frage haben wie ich und zufällig hier vorbei schauen.
_


----------



## Jimini (6. September 2012)

*AW: batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?*

Na, solange man weiß, dass nur 100%ig vertrauenswürdige Personen die Zugangsdaten haben und man sich nichtmal mit einem verkracht, der dann so einen Exploit ausführen kann...  Andererseits sollte es wohl passen, wenn niemand außer dir Schreibrechte via FTP hat.

Ich würde eher schauen, ob man den Status des Servers / des Programms irgendwie per Skript herausfinden kann, was dann regelmäßig aufgerufen wird und bei Bedarf das Programm neu startet. Ich löse sowas immer lieber automatisch und intern als dass irgendjemand da rumfuhrwerken muss.

MfG Jimini


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2012)

*AW: batch datei über filezilla ausführen mölich?*

Ja, so ist es eigentlich auch im Script geschrieben, bzw. checkt das Script alle 30 sec. ob der angegebene Prozess "arma2oaserver.exe" noch läuft. Nur wenn der Server abschmiert ist der Prozess ja immernoch da. Eigentlich checkt das Script auch ob die exe nicht reagiert. > taskkill /f /fi "status eq not responding" /im arma2oaserver.exe

Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht, das Fenster welches ich manuell mit Klick auf den OK-Button schließen muss bleibt einfach da. Mir kommts so vor als würde ich nur irgendwas übersehen, aber... ich seh den Fehler nicht. 

P.s. Sollte jemand dem ich bis dato vertraue mal sein Wesen um 180° drehen ist der User so schnell in Filezilla gelöscht, so schnell kann derjenige garnicht WTF sagen.


----------

